# VLC is keep failing to install



## adripillo (Jan 8, 2013)

I have tried after and before updating to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and keep having the same problem, I will put here the lines so all can see it and maybe give me some help please. Thanks.



```
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_filter'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_filter'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_filter'
Making all in video_output
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
Making all in msw
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output/msw'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output/msw'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output/msw'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output/msw'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
  CC     libaa_plugin_la-aa.lo
  CC     libcaca_plugin_la-caca.lo
caca.c:39:4: error: #error Xlib required due to XInitThreads
aa.c:41:4: error: #error Xlib required due to XInitThreads
aa.c: In function 'Prepare':
aa.c:198: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
aa.c:198: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned
gmake[5]: *** [libaa_plugin_la-aa.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[5]: *** [libcaca_plugin_la-caca.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules/video_output'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20130108-2020-al5ydu-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
USING PKGNG
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! multimedia/vlc        (new compiler error)
```


----------

